# 1999 Chevy malibu Automatic gear shift replacement



## dcsd614 (May 5, 2013)

need help replacing broken gear shift knob. Does it slide off and slide on and lock or do you hae to do something else. 
Thanks Paul


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Column shift or floor shifter


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

3 week old thread. Probably already figured it out.

BG


----------

